# E.O.P 3 for 5!!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Went out and nailed 3 of 5 runs. Took a buddy with me and he hooked in his first red ever. I went 2 for 2 and my buddy went 1 for 3. They were 29in, 31in, 28in. All caught on incoming tide, All caught on peeled shrimp, and All released! Great day!! Couldnt get pics right!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

The pics look good to me.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Wow, that's good to see. I've been concerned about the Reds because of the non existent bite through the winter months. 

One of my team mates got 9 and two pomps this morning. All but one of the Reds were slot. He and his wife kept one a piece and the Pompano, the rest were released.

I hit the beach 5 to sunset. Swing and a miss!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Nifty job. 

Non existant winter bite? What passes for winter in these parts? I loaded up through the beginning of Dec. then I stopped until these last couple weeks cuz my lil hands get cold and I stay indoors til it gets toasty out.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Winter?*

Todd,

Winter is that time when your lil hands get cold and you stay indoor. Last year I was still on the beach catching. This year I was just still on the beach.

Good luck this spring!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

We had a couple weeks where it did not get above freezing here in Nashville. I wish I was surf fishing down there at that time.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice job....looks like fun can't wait to get on them myself


----------



## Punchy (Sep 21, 2010)

Pompano Joe said:


> Todd,
> 
> Winter is that time when your lil hands get cold and you stay indoor. Last year I was still on the beach catching. This year I was just still on the beach.
> 
> Good luck this spring!


That thing looks like a basset hound! Good grief!


----------

